# Abu Garcia combo for sale



## todd61 (Nov 22, 2009)

Left handed Black Max 3 in excellent condition on a 6'9" medium heavy Vengeance rod $30. Spinning combo is no longeravailable. Willing to meet within reason of Marion.


























































Sent from my SM-G973U using Tapatalk


----------



## todd61 (Nov 22, 2009)

Bump with lower prices.


----------



## todd61 (Nov 22, 2009)

Sold..... Please close. 

Sent from my SM-G973U using Tapatalk


----------

